# New Holland 654 round baler



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about these balers?
Is the net wrap system ok?
Trying to get into a netwrap 4x6 for a reasonable cost. Here in east Texas greatest majority of balers I see are green or yellow.


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it the front loading netwrap design? It looks great until it wraps the bottom roller and you have to turn into Houdini to get it off. JD and Vermeer use a rear mounted system that have their own faults but are easier to fix and have a hell of a lot less parts. NH used to have the best value in balers on the market. JD is the stuff now, despite the "green tax" up front.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How can the net ever possibly wrap on the bottom roller, I've owned a 644 and a BR740A and never have had that happen, a neighbor ha been running the NH round balers longer than I have and has never heard of it either.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

The net wrap system is ok but not great, you will have some problems occassionally just like any older net wrap baler. Color don't make any difference when it comes to a older used baler, they all break down and have problems. The balers in your area are yellow or green that tells you something, how good is the dealer??, there has to be a reason. In our area there are no yellow balers (no dealers). If that 654 is in good condition and you have dealer support, you should be well ??? ok.

scrapiron


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never sen netwrap get on a bottom roller either. Been running NH balers since they first came out. I like the net up front where I can actually see the net wrap going on . If it's in the rear, you just hope and pray that it's wrapped. Of course, that's if you don't have a monitor to let you know. Mike


----------

